
Huge companies are spending $90M on Trump's inauguration - ArtDev
http://www.businessinsider.com/trump-inauguration-costs-big-donors-kept-private-2017-1
======
ArtDev
This is the document referenced in the article:

[https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/3227450-INAUGURATION...](https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/3227450-INAUGURATION-
TRUMP-11-29-2016.html#document/p1)

Legal corruption.

------
GordonS
Is this factual? It sounds so overtly corrupt that it can't be, surely? If it
really is, did this sort of thing happen with previous presidents?

